# Hóng Biến Căng - Trạm Bot Cai Lậy Thất Thủ - Người Dân Bất Bình Tột Độ



## Angel on Sky (1 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Người dân phẫn nộ và làm loạn tại trạm BOT Cai Lậy


----------



## BeoHeoNH (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

vụ ni lâu rồi nạ


----------



## Tuarts (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

Bất bình quá luôn


----------



## Chung Tinh (2 Tháng sáu 2018)

http://phutunggiare.vn/


----------



## thienthandangyeu (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

lúc nào cũng bất bình hết đó


----------

